# 2008 Hunting Bows



## rmucken1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Im in the market this year for a new hunting bow.  I know opinions are like noses, but what is your thoughts of this years line up.


----------



## Murdock (Jul 22, 2008)

mathews dxt


----------



## G Duck (Jul 22, 2008)

Mathews DXT, but I would like to shoot an Elite if I can find a lefty.


----------



## stev (Jul 22, 2008)

elite z-28


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 24, 2008)

stev said:


> elite z-28



Mr Elite ...  Seems you have taken over my role.. Thanks


----------



## formula1 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re:*

Bowtech General for hunting IMHO. Not the fastest, but definately the quietest, shockfree, and a very forgiving design to boot.

Your right, there's a million opinions out there though. Go test fire some.  You can go the 12pt Archery in Covington and test drive Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, and PSE and decide for yourself.  Good Luck!


----------



## Big John (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't shoot and XForce unless you want to buy one
Fast, quiet,no hand shock 60# will do what most bows at 70# do.


----------



## gcaskew (Jul 24, 2008)

*Same problem*

Gtting anew bow and I have shot EVERYTHING except an Elite, just to far to get to one.

I am getting a Hoyt Katera. I wanted somethng smooth to draw come Dec cold weather and fairly fast and quite. After drawing them all with my eyes closed and trying to FEEL every bit of the draw cycle, the Katera is the one that sang  to me..

Eveyone will tell you to shoot them all till you find the one that just feels right and I agree. The Hoyt was teh last stinking bow I shot because I hate to look of the riser. Better to take the time and the $500 gas to make sure than regret it later.

Good luck and the shopping is fun...


----------



## rmucken1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for the opinions.  Im going this weekend to test drive them out.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Bowtech General all the way.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 3, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Bowtech General all the way.



I hear they have "explosive" power


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 4, 2008)

Frist bow is a Elite bow main bow for hunting 2 bow backup bow Elite for out west,,,3bow backup bow for ga,,bowtech tribute..and if they fail i use these 2..


----------



## shakey hunter (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the most under rated bows IMO is the Pearson Z32/34. It has everything that you are asking for and is not as high priced IMO. I'm on a budget so price alone knocked some of the others out and I have shoulder problems also. All of the others are great bows just had issues drawing or money.


----------



## Lane_H (Aug 4, 2008)

formula1 said:


> Bowtech General for hunting IMHO. Not the fastest, but definately the quietest, shockfree, and a very forgiving design to boot.
> 
> Your right, there's a million opinions out there though. Go test fire some.  You can go the 12pt Archery in Covington and test drive Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, and PSE and decide for yourself.  Good Luck!



Might want to look over on Archery talk before buying a general.There seems to be a thread a week about someones blowing up. That being said I tried all the new mathews bows and went with the S2.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said it..PSE X-Force or the Mossy OakX


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the hoyt katera


----------



## formula1 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re:*



Lane_H said:


> Might want to look over on Archery talk before buying a general.There seems to be a thread a week about someones blowing up. That being said I tried all the new mathews bows and went with the S2.



Been there, done that!  Those threads are there all the time mostly because someone wants to bash Bowtech. ArcheryTalk is full of bow bashers.  They trash BowTech, Matthews, Hoyt, Martin, Bear! They are a pretty indescriminate bunch when it comes to bashing! What you don't hear about is how the owners indescriminately tighten limbs bolts beyond specs or pressed the bow in an incorrect press, unknowingly damaging the limbs.

I have a General and I have 0 problems.  In fact, I have 3 Bowtechs and 0 issues. If there ever is an issue, it has a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser, so who really cares unless you buy a used one!!!  It is a low percentage concern for me!

If you want to use ArcheryTalk to choose you next bow, you've completely lost your rocker IMHO.


----------



## Lane_H (Aug 4, 2008)

formula1 said:


> Been there, done that!  Those threads are there all the time mostly because someone wants to bash Bowtech. ArcheryTalk is full of bow bashers.  They trash BowTech, Matthews, Hoyt, Martin, Bear! They are a pretty indescriminate bunch when it comes to bashing! What you don't hear about is how the owners indescriminately tighten limbs bolts beyond specs or pressed the bow in an incorrect press, unknowingly damaging the limbs.
> 
> I have a General and I have 0 problems.  In fact, I have 3 Bowtechs and 0 issues. If there ever is an issue, it has a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser, so who really cares unless you buy a used one!!!  It is a low percentage concern for me!
> 
> If you want to use ArcheryTalk to choose you next bow, you've completely lost your rocker IMHO.



Surely all thse generals are not being pressed wrong


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> I hear they have "explosive" power



That bow has been screwed with.......the factory string stop has been taken off and an aftermarket put on. If BT know this they shouldn't make it good. Most limb breaks are causing by people pressing them improperly. Thant's with any bow maker.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 4, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> That bow has been screwed with.......the factory string stop has been taken off and an aftermarket put on. If BT know this they shouldn't make it good. Most limb breaks are causing by people pressing them improperly. Thant's with any bow maker.



That String stop has nothing to do with limb or cam failure. There are a lot of Generals that are coming apart.. weather it's because they were pressed wrong or whatever.. it is happeneing.


----------



## jonboy (Aug 4, 2008)

formula1 said:


> Been there, done that!  Those threads are there all the time mostly because someone wants to bash Bowtech. ArcheryTalk is full of bow bashers.  They trash BowTech, Matthews, Hoyt, Martin, Bear! They are a pretty indescriminate bunch when it comes to bashing! What you don't hear about is how the owners indescriminately tighten limbs bolts beyond specs or pressed the bow in an incorrect press, unknowingly damaging the limbs.
> 
> I have a General and I have 0 problems.  In fact, I have 3 Bowtechs and 0 issues. If there ever is an issue, it has a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser, so who really cares unless you buy a used one!!!  It is a low percentage concern for me!
> 
> If you want to use ArcheryTalk to choose you next bow, you've completely lost your rocker IMHO.



This may be true but i will stick with my mathews!


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 4, 2008)

Lane_H said:


> Surely all thse generals are not being pressed wrong



The Bowtech faithful would have you believe every failure is the result of the shooter.. it's never the bow


----------



## jonboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Sure it can happen to any bow, but all you ever see and hear about is Bowtech.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> The Bowtech faithful would have you believe every failure is the result of the shooter.. it's never the bow



The anti-Bowtech crowd would have you believe another Bowtech failure is just around the corner.  But it just ain't true no matter how hard you try!

Your other quote: "There are alot of Generals coming apart."

How many is alot?  Prove it!

For everybody, my points again:

1) Be careful with ArcheryTalk or any other forum for that matter.  Bad information yields bad decisions.
2) Choose what you like and don't let a forum or anything else influence you.
3) Choose a company that stands behind its products and no matter what, you'll be just fine.

Jonboy:
Mathews is a great bow. Nothing wrong with them and they stand behind their products just like Bowtech does.

Lane_H:
Did not say all were pressed wrong.  But some were!


----------



## Lane_H (Aug 4, 2008)

All I'm saying is it looks like bowtech has a problem with the general. They are all coming apart in the same place. I'm not trying to bash bowtech I shoot a tribute last year and it is probably one of the best hunting bows out there, but the general imploding thread are becoming to common.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Aint nothing wrong with a Hoyt. Been around a long time and their bow will shoot just like new 10 years from now. Maybe even better.
These fly by night new fangled mathews etc need time to be proven. There's something wrong with buying a new bow every year just so you can show your friends the latest junk.


----------



## puredrenalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said:


> Don't shoot and XForce unless you want to buy one
> Fast, quiet,no hand shock 60# will do what most bows at 70# do.



Amen to that there Big John, had a guy dry fire one in the shop this weekend....sounded like a 22 and the knock points on the bottom of the string, went thru a stump feeder box, into and thru the ceiling tiles and chipped, yes chipped a window! To top it all off, the bow was fine! 

But it is one of the smoothest shooting "speed" bows out there!! I


----------



## formula1 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re:*



Lane_H said:


> All I'm saying is it looks like bowtech has a problem with the general. They are all coming apart in the same place. I'm not trying to bash bowtech I shoot a tribute last year and it is probably one of the best hunting bows out there, but the general imploding thread are becoming to common.



I don't believe you are one of those looking to bash Bowtech at all.

ArcheryTalk has 6 seperate documented threads on Bowtech failures that I could find.  That's 6 bows total. One of the was an admitted improper press job, another was a overtightening of the limb bolts on the center pivot.  The rest don't know why for sure.  No one has said that Bowtech did not stand behind their product though!

Since Bowtech has sold over 15,000, which may be the real problem with the General (they sold too many). I believe in reality it is a small issue, though I admit AT is a small sampling of total ownership. But these are all the failures I have heard about to this point!


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

6 threads is just the tip of the iceburg, if you could get the delted threads put back up where some craxy basihng was taking place.

Axles pulling through the limbs, as is the case in the above picture of the general, is not a dryfire, is not improper pressing.  Dry fires will tend to crack laterally and improper pressing will crack horizontally across the limbs.  Neither will cause the axles to outright pull out.  Whether Bowtech will admit it or not they are having limb issues with this bow.

Plus, they have axle issues on others but most folks do not know about it or do not say anything about it, they just think the bow is not tuned.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re:*

Can anyone stop the speculation and show me proof positive that the failure rate is higher on the Bowtech General than any other bow???

Further, can anyone show me any proof where Bowtech did not stand behind it's product???


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 4, 2008)

.... I have 2 Mathews (Drenalins) and 2 Bowtechs (General and 82nd)..... According to ArcheryTalk they will all be blown up by bow season.... I may not have been around as long as some of you, but I have been shooting compounds for 20 years and never had one blow up.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 4, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> .... I have 2 Mathews (Drenalins) and 2 Bowtechs (General and 101st)..... According to ArcheryTalk they will all be blown up by bow season.... I may not have been around as long as some of you, but I have been shooting compounds for 20 years and never had one blow up.



And for your sake.. I hope it remains that way


----------



## crowe1187 (Aug 4, 2008)

i talked to bowtech and they said that one of the newest small batches of generals did not have enough appoxy in the making of the limbs but the probelm is completely fixed.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## formula1 (Aug 4, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...not understanding this.
> 
> A guy asks about Mathews...and the bashing on Mathews begins...and Mod DaddyPaul (mathews shooter) deletes all the bashing.  See this thread...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=222728
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 4, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...not understanding this.
> 
> A guy asks about Mathews...and the bashing on Mathews begins...and Mod DaddyPaul (mathews shooter) deletes all the bashing.  See this thread...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=222728
> ...






I have to agree for the most part!!


----------



## tackdriver (Aug 4, 2008)

*hoyt*

as of today ive shot a 82nd airborne a 101 airborne a pse x force pro and a hoyt katera and i owne a drenilin havent shot the new matthews. but so far i like the hoyt the best. go katera


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2008)

08 diamond rock


----------



## JD (Aug 5, 2008)

Just sighted in my new X- Force Dream Season and love it.


----------



## whitetail3 (Aug 5, 2008)

PSE dreamseason.
fastest bow on the market so they say.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...not understanding this.
> 
> A guy asks about Mathews...and the bashing on Mathews begins...and Mod DaddyPaul (mathews shooter) deletes all the bashing.  See this thread...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=222728
> ...



rjcruiser,

Since you saw fit to "call me out" in the open forums, which by the way is against the rules that you probably haven't bothered to read, I'll respond to you in the open.

In the thread you provided a link to (entitled "Mathews" btw) the poster asked about Mathews and PSE bows.  For some reason it turned into a "make fun of Mathews bows" thread.  Nobody was citing any specific problems with Mathews, just cuttin' up and the whole thread was kinda lost IMO.  That is why I stepped in and deleted a bunch of the posts.  Tried to get it back on track to help the guy find the information he was seeking.

In this one the thread starter asked a very, very open ended question; "2008 Hunting Bows".  This would mean any and all 2008 hunting bows in my opinion.  I really haven't seen anyone bashing Bowtech in this one?  There really does seem to be a problem with the General limbs.  Go over to AT and look at the threads that are still out there and see for yourself.  With a cursory search you can probably verify what Reylamb is talking about (deleted threads).  I spend a good deal of time over there and have seen the threads myself.  I haven't seen a reason to do anything with this thread.  

In closing, here are a couple little snippets of information for you:

1.  I recently sold a 2007 Bowtech Allegiance that I killed a couple of deer with last year.  It was a great shooting bow, no two ways about it.  I guess that is to show you that I am most certainly NOT "anti Bowtech". 

2.  I just ordered a brand new, 2008 Hoyt Seven 37 and will soon be selling my Mathews Drenalin.  So you see, I didn't moderate the other thread to defend the brand of bow that I currently own and am about to sell.  I did it because it had gotten WAY off topic.

Hopefully that clears things up for you a little bit, if not feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 5, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> rjcruiser,
> 
> Since you saw fit to "call me out" in the open forums, which by the way is against the rules that you probably haven't bothered to read, I'll respond to you in the open.
> 
> ...



Since we are not using the PM function in regards to this thread, I'll continue in the true spirit and be open.

I publicly apologize to you and I should not have openly said what I did.  I could have voiced my opinion in a better way and should have used the PM function.

My sincere apologies.
rjcruiser


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Since we are not using the PM function in regards to this thread, I'll continue in the true spirit and be open.
> 
> I publicly apologize to you and I should not have openly said what I did.  I could have voiced my opinion in a better way and should have used the PM function.
> 
> ...



Apologies accepted sir.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2008)

Formula 1.. you called your dealer yet about the RECALL on the Genereal??? Is it now serious enough or real enough for you???


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2008)

crowe1187 said:


> i talked to bowtech and they said that one of the newest small batches of generals did not have enough appoxy in the making of the limbs but the probelm is completely fixed.



They lied... There is now a recall on all Generals and you are advised to NOT shoot your General unitl you get the limbs replaced


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> They lied... There is now a recall on all Generals and you are advised to NOT shoot your General unitl you get the limbs replaced



Last I heard there was nothing official from Bowtech....I might have to make a call or 2.............


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 7, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> They lied... There is now a recall on all Generals and you are advised to NOT shoot your General unitl you get the limbs replaced



I don't have a dog in this fight.  But I went over to the Bowtech website.  If there is a recall, I don't see it.  I went to their press releases.  I went to the General page...I went everywhere I could think to find a recall on Generals.  Couldn't find it.  If there is one, they sure have hidden it well.

You would think if there was a recall, they would have it displayed prominantly somewhere so as to save them the "legal headaches" of folks getting hurt.  

Looked over on AT and it sounds like they are in the process of issuing a recall though.  Just haven't done it yet.  Crackers (who is like the god of all bow tuning) says it's true.  It's not a recall of the bows...as far as I can tell.  They just want you to replace the limbs.  My guess would be that the "batch" thing could be right, but they are going to replace all of them just to be safe...not really anyway to tell if you have a bad set or not.

If that turns out to be the case (and it is NOT at this point...but looks like it may be coming), that's a shame for all the General owners this close to season.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2008)

Lets us know what you find out


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2008)

Bowtech will be officially addressing the issue , yes or no on the recall rumors, sometime later today or this evening.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re:*

I doubt very seriously that I would replace my limbs this close to the season.  Bowtech would have to tell me that my limbs were absolutely the members of said defective batch for me to do it. 

Heck, mine are 60 lb. limbs anyway.  I'm not sure the problem affects them. Of course, I'm not sure they are not, either.  We will see when the word comes down.


----------



## Lane_H (Aug 7, 2008)

Just found this

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/general_technical_bulletin.pdf


----------



## jonboy (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re:*

Lane_H:

Thanks, I just read it.

A combined  failure rate of less than 1% for the General !!!  Heck, I'd like to see Hoyt, Mathews and PSE failure rates and compare!!!

This close to archery season, my General is going to have to fail before I go get new limbs.  At the end of November, I'll think about it.  Nothing in my comments suggests that anyone else should do the same, but that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2008)

formula1 said:


> Heck, I'd like to see Hoyt, Mathews and PSE failure rates and compare!!!



Do you think that when those limbs fail that people don't post about it???  If they were failing.. You would see it just like you see with Bowtech.. No one is picking on Bowtech.. they just happen to be the one, consistently,  with the limb problems. Seems they always have


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2008)

Hoyt has less than 1/2 of 1 percent failure rate, as publically stated by Randy Walk.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re:*



Just 1 More said:


> Do you think that when those limbs fail that people don't post about it???  If they were failing.. You would see it just like you see with Bowtech.. No one is picking on Bowtech.. they just happen to be the one, consistently,  with the limb problems. Seems they always have




I never said anything about posting or picking on Bowtech.  Posting failures means nothing to me.  Actual failure rates do and I repeat would be nice to have for comparison!  I'm actually happy to know that Bowtech posted it as it clears up speculation from a few disgruntled folks!

Is 1% in your mind 'consistently, with limb problems'?


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Hoyt has less than 1/2 of 1 percent failure rate, as publically stated by Randy Walk.



I didn't know this, but that seems reasonable!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2008)

formula1 said:


> I never said anything about posting or picking on Bowtech.  Posting failures means nothing to me.  Actual failure rates do and I repeat would be nice to have for comparison!  I'm actually happy to know that Bowtech posted it as it clears up speculation from a few disgruntled folks!
> 
> Is 1% in your mind 'consistently, with limb problems'?



Percentages mean nothing to me.. in todays internet / instant information age the news of good and bad travels fast. 
Throughout the years of being around bows, there is one name that stands out more than any other when it comes to limb failures,, regarless of what percentage it is,, and there is a reason why it does. 
And just so we are clear.. I am not a Bowtech hater.. I actually like their bows.. but, I don't stick my head in the sand and pretend these problems don't exist or try to defend them when they do happen. Formula, I wish you nothing but the best and hope that your General is not one of the ones that fails,,, but for everyone else.. PLEASE get your Generals checked out before drawing them again


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> Percentages mean nothing to me.. in todays internet / instant information age the news of good and bad travels fast.
> Throughout the years of being around bows, there is one name that stands out more than any other when it comes to limb failures,, regarless of what percentage it is,, and there is a reason why it does.
> And just so we are clear.. I am not a Bowtech hater.. I actually like their bows.. but, I don't stick my head in the sand and pretend these problems don't exist or try to defend them when they do happen. Formula, I wish you nothing but the best and hope that your General is not one of the ones that fails,,, but for everyone else.. PLEASE get your Generals checked out before drawing them again



Stereotypes happen for a reason...and they are very very very difficult to get rid of.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2008)

I should also have noted, according to one of the engineers at Hoyt last year at the ATA show, Hoyt has not had limbs returned to them or claimed under warranty for an outright, complete, total failure or coming apart for over 6 years now.  Their claims are for superficial scratches, typically on the edge of the limbs where they have been hit on something, or from delamination of the exterior layer of the limbs.  I have one now with a chunk  of the most external layer missing on the edge where my kids nocked it over on concrete.  I would not consider that a failure and have not, and probably will not attempt to send it in for warranty replacement.  Of course I was also told by the same engineer to send it in right away and they would replace them, which I found mighty nice of them considering it was obviously not a mfr defect but a reylamb defect..........of course I am also not worried about the limb damaging any further either.  Then again, when a company puts new limb designs through 1500 dryfires before approving them for production you get that kind of faith in their product to.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like you just need to get yours inspected.  Odds are 99% in your favor that you don't need to have your limbs replaced.  But I wouldn't want to find out the hard way that mine was a "1%er".

Obviously they have to be careful for legal reasons.  Sounds like it's not really that big of a deal though.


----------



## vwpittman (Aug 7, 2008)

*Back On Topic Please!*

 Guys, lets try and answer the original post here. He didn't ask for failure rates on certain bows. All he asked for were some recommendations on some great bows to try. We can all see the Bowtech General isn't a recommendation by anyone on here. I would say to try one and see what you think. Bowtech will take care of any problems should they arise. My go to bow this year is an 08' Browning Illusion. For me, it was the quietest bow I've shot this year, no hand shock, and has plenty of speed if that is what you are looking for. Hope this helps.


----------



## rmucken1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, didnt check my post for two days and it went from 6 replies to 60.  I got back from the GON blast in macon and pulled on a Mathews DXT.  Seems like a very solid bow.  I didnt have a chance to shoot it, just draw it.  Seemed very smooth.  Ive never owned a bowtech, and not sure i want to after reading all the posts.  lol.  i think im going to go to griffin and check out an Elite before its over though.


----------



## Black_Bart (Aug 10, 2008)

*High Country Speed Force...*

My Speed Force is the cat's meow.......

And it has Barnsdale limbs....so no worries about exploding limbs.

HCA is now shipping the replacement for the Speed Force....The Speed Pro for 2009......Sweet...only 3.5 lbs. and 352 ibo.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 10, 2008)

rmucken1 said:


> i think im going to go to griffin and check out an Elite before its over though.



Now theres a smart man


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 10, 2008)

07 Drenalin-Viper Quickset-G5 Expert II
08 General-Viper Quickset-Octane Hostage Pro

............Took a little while to get the General, I'm left handed and wanted it in Max4. That took a little while. Then the day they were to ship it they had the limb recall. Set me back another week. But it's ready to go now!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 08 Bowtech "The General", I bought it in June (Fathers Day weekend).  The guy that runs the bow shop I frequent, called me and told be about the recall as soon as he found out.  He has the serial number from my bow and the new limbs on order.  He told me the problem is with cracking under the limb caps near the cams.  (Sorry not technically proficent with all the lingo)  He inspected mine and I will be hopefully shooting it Friday afternoon at a nice SC buck!!!


----------



## rmucken1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, season comes in early for yall in SC.  I would go if it were in here, but dang its hot.  Hopefully this rain will cool things down, and help the seed i planted tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 13, 2008)

Really appreciate your good well worded details below, reylamb  , giving me more confidence in why I've bowhunted with Hoyt's compound bows for over 20 years while encountering no problems with them.  




reylamb said:


> Hoyt has less than 1/2 of 1 percent failure rate, as publically stated by Randy Walk.





reylamb said:


> I should also have noted, according to one of the engineers at Hoyt last year at the ATA show, Hoyt has not had limbs returned to them or claimed under warranty for an outright, complete, total failure or coming apart for over 6 years now.  Their claims are for superficial scratches, typically on the edge of the limbs where they have been hit on something, or from delamination of the exterior layer of the limbs.  I have one now with a chunk  of the most external layer missing on the edge where my kids nocked it over on concrete.  I would not consider that a failure and have not, and probably will not attempt to send it in for warranty replacement.  Of course I was also told by the same engineer to send it in right away and they would replace them, which I found mighty nice of them considering it was obviously not a mfr defect but a reylamb defect..........of course I am also not worried about the limb damaging any further either.  Then again, when a company puts new limb designs through 1500 dryfires before approving them for production you get that kind of faith in their product to.


----------

